# Older version of Snagit for free.



## rabgary

Download is fourth one down(SnagIT 7.2.5).

Registration page is here.


----------



## JohnWill

It's a great utility, I find it indispensable.


----------



## throoper

rabgary said:


> Download is fourth one down(SnagIT 7.2.5).
> 
> Registration page is here.


Trialware that runs out in 30 days*?* or freeware that doesn't*?*
T.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm pretty sure this offer is for a permanent license to the version in question.


----------



## flavallee

I've made great use of *SnagIt 7.2.5*, and it does what I need it for. I can't find a valid reason to upgrade to 8.2.0 - which is not a free upgrade. I wasn't aware that 7.2.5 can be downloaded and used for free.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Augie65

Thanks, 
I just downloaded and installed it. Seems like a very useful utility when I 
become familiar with it.


----------



## Pistol Slap

Any version of just about any program is free. 


If you know where to look.

I have SnagIt 8.


----------



## Danyo

I've been using version 7.2.5 for awhile, like it very much, does what I use it for. Is there much difference with 8.0?


----------



## rabgary

Pistol Slap said:


> Any version of just about any program is free.
> 
> If you know where to look.
> 
> I have SnagIt 8.


I also have the latest version for free but we're not supposed to talk about those things here.


----------



## JohnWill

Pistol Slap said:


> Any version of just about any program is free.
> 
> If you know where to look.
> 
> I have SnagIt 8.


You're new here, so perhaps you missed the TSG Rules on your way in. Any talk of software piracy or other illegal acts will not be tolerated here.


----------



## JohnWill

rabgary said:


> I also have the latest version for free but we're not supposed to talk about those things here.


See previous message.


----------



## bgstine

Your suggestion that an old version of Snag-It is free.

I read your post plus I read the same thing in one of the 
newspapers I read. 

I downloaded Snag-it 7.2.5. It seems to be a trial version. I'm 
now getting dinged for money. I don't use it that much so it 
isn't worth buying.

I'd like to be able to use it evry now and then. Any suggestions???


----------



## Stoner

That offer expired.
See this --------> http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/ukdn.asp

I installed Snagit when the offer first came out and it still works properly.
With these freebie offers, you often have to move quickly before the promotion expires.
That offer was posted last June.

Better luck the next time


----------



## Danyo

If you missed the offer when it was offered...you missed a great program.


----------

